# UPS Problems --WARNING: RANT



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Ok, from the beginning:

I'll skip the 3 major problems that arose before the shipping of my G4 to spare you from my excessive yelling, but this I must get out.

(I'm in Toronto by the way)

The mac was shipped from Hamilton, NJ on Monday, using UPS's standard ground service, meaning it must arrive by "end of day" Thursday. Fine. I have been tracking it, and up till now it all seems fine. 

Hamilton --> Someother NJ city --> Fort Erie, ON

This morning I had become a little worried, as it had been in Fort Erie for 1.5 days now. Fine. It said it was pending clearing customs. Fine. I check it this evening. As of 8:46pm it is not in Fort Erie, nor in Toronto, nor anywhere along the way. Instead it is in Fredricton, NEW BRUNSWICK!!!! What the hell?!?! And then they have to ship it back to Ontario again, when it just was there!

Can someone please, please, give me ANY sort of logical explanation as to this crazy system of transport. I am about to crack, as this is the 4th problem that has occured in getting my mac, and it is already a week late.

Help.

There is more:

I decided to call UPS Canada to get some clairification. Since it was shipped from the US, they transfered me to an office in the US. So here I am, talking to "Tammy" the American, who works in "International Relations". Notice the word "International". This is where is gets rich. I explain to her the problem, saying that I don't understand why it went from Ontario, to New Brunswick, only to have to go back to Ontario the next day. Do you know what she said to me? "I'm sorry Sir, I don't know where New Brunswick is, I'm in America."

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

International bleepin' relations. Upon explaining that I was talking about two different provinces, I had to translate provinces to states for her. She then proceeded to read info of her computer. The exact same info that I got by tracking it on their web site. 

Why did I bother calling?

Arg. This all had better be worth it. I'm sure it is.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Where is this place, "America"?









Enjoy the new Mac... once it's there!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

When UPS ships a package from U.S. to Canada and there is the calculation of possible duties, customs and taxes to be done, it is done by an office in NB, believe it or not.

I had the same issue with something a while ago.

Another reason to buy Canadian.

PS - There is a town of New Brunswick in New Jersey.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I'll keep you updated on what happens. I didn't choose UPS, the seller did (bought on Ebay). What service do you recommend for internation stuff then, for future info?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## tonyz (Mar 3, 2003)

From my experience FedEx seems to be the best for stuff coming from the US. They don't seem to charge the duty as it gets absorbed into the cost somehow. I would always ask for Fedex if you have to go courier route - otherwise Global Priority USPS is best (no duty). I just received a large printer form the US via UPS and was horrified to pay $50 for their brokerage 'service' - yes it was Fredericton


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

You get hit with brokerage fees no matter how you slice it.

I prefer to deal with FedEx whenever possible.

They have great tracking, good people and make sure that if you ship ANYTHING to ANYWHERE, always insure it for the full retail value.

If it is broken or lost, you don't want to take the hit.

I agree, FedEx is more pricey but unlke UPS they don't wait for you to call them back to clear the item before shipping it across the border.

I do have a FedEx account though and so does my local shipping outlet.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

For smaller items, choose USPS Global Priority (envelope) or Global Express (parcels). Canada Post will nab you $5 for brokerage (clearing customs).

With UPS Ground, you will be charged about $45 for brokerage (clearing customs).

FedEx is OK, but be careful. I have a bill in front of me for almost $55 in brokerage fees because it was sent FedEx Ground. As long as the package is a reasonable weight, you will probably end up saving money if you ship it FedEx Air (no brokerage fee is added).

You're going to pay GST in any case, and that includes not just the declared value, but also the shipping and brokerage fee.

Some eBay people will try to "help you" and will "do you a favor" by insuring the package for far more than it's worth. Guess what value they use for customs? You usually don't find out until you've paid the bill. So, make it clear you want it valued for the exact price.

All in all, try to get the guy to use the USPS (United States Postal Service). It's the cheapest by far. However, many Americans won't use it, because it's less convienient for them; usually the issue is the post office is far away. You can't just drop off your parcel at the drugstore like you can in Canada.

I used to go there every day at 2:00 PM and sometimes it took forever to mail a dozen letters. If we had bulk mail (10,000 pieces 3 times a year) we had take it to the postal warehouse at the airport, of all places. You want to wear a bulletproof vest in that place, lemme tell ya.

UPS on the other hand, can be found in any shopping mall.

I never bid on anything if the seller indicates he ships UPS. For US domestic shipping, though, it's hard to beat.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Don't worry about your Mac being in Fredericton -- it's a nice little town (used to live there). I can get a couple of friends to take it out to Sweetwaters and show it a good time and get a tour of the place.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

TGW, if it eventually shows up here in St.John's, Newfoundland and Labrador, I shall send it back to you via Doxie Express, the most trusted name in overnight express deliveries. Seriously, good luck. such delays are unnecessary, in my opinion.


----------



## Kuni (Feb 4, 2003)

Man, sorry to hear about those troubles! Communication problems all around.  It's funny that their *international relations* person had no idea where Ontario was. -_-;; How aggravating. That's got to be a slap in the face: after finding out that this other stuff is going on, the customer service reps are inadequate...sheesh.

Anyway, I'm sure when you get it, it will all seem worth the wait...well, hopefully.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## coyote (Jul 7, 2002)

I have an account with FedEx and have never had any problems. They friendly, fast and often I find them less expensive then UPS.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Like coyote says, FedEx is fast and friendly and I have found them to go out of their way to help the customer.

I don't find this 'philosophy' of customer comes first with UPS, (shudder) Purolator or other couriers.

FedEx may cost more but I find that the lack of hassle factor to more than make up for the price.

After all, I don't have a staff of shipping specialists to deal with shipping issues.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Your machine may not have been shipped to NB, but the paper work is now being processed their.

I bring alot of items in and some come across the border in Vancouver, Paperwork in NB and comes to me in KW.

For UPS Ground from the US it usually takes 7 to 10 days no matter what they say.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Purolator actually has a good reputation here in St.John's, as does FedEx. As well, would you believe, even Canada Post is fairly efficient, especially with the small Future Shop items I have had shipped from either their Vancouver or Mississauga warehouses.


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

Buy local. Support your local economy.

That way you get to take it home right away!


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

I had a VST DVD drive shipped from Florida VIA FedEx, paid for the 2 day delivery, week and a half later and $45 extra I fineally received it.
I watched it as it went accross the US in 1.5 days, hit the customs, dead stop! Took them 3 days to process and get my $45, then of course the weekend came around and a holiday.........well, at least I got it.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Well its not Thursday, 6:11pm. Still nothing. UPS tracking says its "In Transit" location: Canada. Real useful people. Anyway, last time I'm doing this. Yeah, only gonna buy Canadian from now on. I though I got a good deal on this, but after all the customs and brokerages fees I may have been better off buying a new one. Arg. Oh well.

Still hoping it'll come tonight/tomorrow. Anyone know how late they deliver to? Whatever "end of day" means.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G.,
FYI, Purolator is a subset of Canada Post.

Why do you think that the Purolator delivery personnel have that same "cheery" demeanour as do Canada Post employees?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

re; UPS end of day
depending on your area - business vs. residential and urban vs. suburban or "the sticks", it is usually 5 or 6 p.m.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm currently waiting for a package from Purolator and I just called to track it c/w a tracking number.

The attendant on the other end told me that they can't track it because it is coming out of the States. I asked why not, this number is a Purolator number?

So to quote the Great Waka;

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Purolator really sucks. I'll use UPS any day. At least you have some kind of answer other than "I dunno."


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Again, I repeat FedEx.
Costs a little more.
Then again, most 'quality' products do. Like say... mmmmmmmm Macintosh?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, I did not know that Purolator was a subset of Canada Post. Actually, I find that Canada Post is actually quite good. Maybe it's because I know my mailman (even had him inside my house to warm up with some tea......drove the doxies wild, but he didn't seem to mind and has always remembered this act of kindness).


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... Macspectrum, I did not know that Purolator was a subset of Canada Post ..."

Canada Post bought them years ago. UPS is constantly suing them under whatever means they can think of, including NAFTA. They always lose, but it's never-ending.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gordguide, when I was in the US, UPS was called "Untimely Parcel Service", since they NEVER delivered anything on time. Their image was shot, and the FedEx image was drawing a greater market share.


----------

